# Plottbare Grafiken erstellen



## jojup (13. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

sagt mal womit(mit welchem Tool bzw. Programm) erstellt/ wandelt  man am besten  Bilder (gif oder jpg) in plottbare "Grafiken"

hier mal ein Beispiel

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Ellie (13. März 2005)

Hallo jojup,

willst Du so ein Foto etwa plotten lassen? Tiefseufz, Fotos kann man so nicht plotten, denn Du müsstes für jede der zigtausend Farben eine Folie schneiden lassen, das hinterher entgittern und montieren... das geht also technisch nicht.

Na, es gibt die Möglichkeit so etwas im Digitaldruck auf selbstklebende Folie herstellen zu lassen, das wird dann laminiert damit es relativ wetterfest ist und ab auf das Auto/Schild etc.

Ansonsten kannst Du es nur "plottbar" machen indem Du über Tontrennung das Bild in PS auf 3-4 Farbtöne reduzierst und das hinterher z.B. in CorelTrace/Streamline o. äh. vektorisieren lässt. Dann hast Du kein Foto mehr sondern eine Illustration, aber vielleicht meinst Du das ja auch? Und wird auch recht kostspielig...

Ellie


----------



## jojup (13. März 2005)

ich will es "nur" plottbar machen- da spielen die Farben keine Rolle......
soll dann so in etwas aussehen......

aber wie und womit macht man das am besten?


----------



## Ellie (13. März 2005)

Hallo,

hab ich doch geschrieben, Corel TRace oder Streamline wären geeignete Programme. Du kannst auch in PS Pfade erstellen und als *.eps oder *.ai abspeichern/exportieren. Ist ein wenig Handarbeit aber geht.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## creaface (15. März 2005)

im PS kanste auch vor dem Vektorisieren (z.B. Corel Trace) den Filter "Stempel" ausprobieren, da wird das Bild schonmal vereinfacht. MfG René


----------

